# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [sPvP] L'arène CPC

## Maximelene

*La guilde Insert Coinz dispose maintenant de sa propre arène sPvP !*
Pour la trouver, tapez "Insert Coinz" dans le filtre des parties.

Cette arène personnalisée vous pemet de vous retrouver entre canards pour organiser des tournois, des rencontres amicales, ou des duels.

Elle est actuellement en accès libre, n'importe qui peut ainsi la rejoindre, qu'il soit ou non membre de la guilde. Un mot de passe peut néanmoins être mis en place pour l'organisation d'évènements.

*Réglages actuels*
Taille des équipes : 10 joueurs
Limite de points : 500
Limite de temps : 10 minutes
Délai de respawn : 5 secondes (respawn individuel)
Nombre de joueurs par équipe requis pour démarrer : 1
Spectateurs autorisés
Équilibrage automatique désactivé
Possibilité de changer ses compétences et aptitudes pendant le match

*Coût & renouvellement*
Le coût de création d'une arène personnalisée est de 1600 gemmes. Ce prix inclut 1 mois "d'abonnement".

Au delà de ce délai de base, l'arène doit être renouvelée. Cette opération s'effectue par le biais d'objets achetés dans la boutique aux gemmes, chacun d'eux ajoutant 24 heures à l'arène. Ces objets coûtent 150 gemmes les 5, ou 480 gemmes les 20. L'arène coûte donc environ 720 gemmes par mois, soit environ 23po au cours actuel des gemmes.

Si cette arène s'avérait assez populaire, et qu'elle devait être renouvelée, le coût serait prélevé dans la banque de guilde.

Néanmoins, ces objets peuvent être achetés et utilisés par n'importe qui. Vous pouvez donc participer de vous même au renouvellement de l'arène en investissant quelques gemmes. Bref : si vous profitez de cette arène, n'oubliez pas qu'elle a un coût, et n'hésitez pas à participer un peu, pour ne pas risquer de la voir disparaître  :;): 

*A propos des réglages*
Plusieurs réglages permettent de paramétrer le fonctionnement de l'arène : taille des équipes, durée des matchs, score maximum, type de respawn (individuel ou par vague), délai avant le respawn, etc...

La plupart de ces options peuvent être réglées à des valeurs ridicules (tel qu'une victoire à 1 point, par exemple). Garder des valeurs censées permet néanmoins de s'assurer que le serveur compte dans vos caractéristiques, vous permettant d'y faire progresser vos succès, votre rang, et d'y gagner de la gloire. Passer le délai de respawn en dessous de 5 secondes, par exemple, ne le permet plus.

Ces options ont donc été réglées aux valeurs les plus confortables possibles. En conséquence, vous pouvez utiliser ce serveur pour faire vos succès journaliers, en vous arrangeant avec d'autres canards. Il suffit de 2 joueurs pour démarrer la partie.

----------


## Vaaahn

Serious sPvP FTW§§§  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

sPvP, ça veut pas dire Serious PvP, en opposition au WvW (Wieners vs Wieners) ?

----------


## Soda2011

Juste pour pas que vous vous enflammiez tout de suite : "custom arenas will first roll out as a limited beta feature. Creating custom arenas will only be available to a small pool of players - specifically, those that placed in the top 50 for both NA and EU in Qualifying Points and a few chosen media sites - but anyone can play in a player-created arena and have access to spectator mode.".

Donc vous pourrez y être inviter mais en principe pas grand monde ne devrait pouvoir créer son arène tout de suite, pas de date de fin de beta...

----------


## Maximelene

On ne s'enflamme pas, on prévoit  :;):

----------


## Nessou

> WvW (Wieners vs Wieners)

----------


## Soda2011

> On ne s'enflamme pas, on prévoit


 C'était juste pour pas que ça râle trop (ben oui on est français!!!) le 30 avril  ::P: .
Par contre j'espère qu'on aura le droit a des previews de l'outil de design des arènes !!

----------


## Vaaahn

> On ne s'enflamme pas, on prévoit





> PS : si on prend une arène, j'organise un tournoi dans la semaine

----------


## Maximelene

Dans la semaine qui suit l'achat de l'arène. C'était implicite, toute personne ayant plus de 2 de QI a compris, mais j'aurais effectivement du penser à préciser vous êtes 2-3 dans la guilde en dessous de ce palier  ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

> Dans la semaine qui suit l'achat de l'arène. C'était implicite, toute personne ayant plus de 2 de QI a compris, mais j'aurais effectivement du penser à préciser vous êtes 2-3 dans la guilde en dessous de ce palier


Vous êtes plus que 2-3 dans la guilde ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Vous êtes plus que 2-3 dans la guilde ?


Avant ton départ, on était 3-4 en dessous de 2 de QI, mais bon ...

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense que c'est une bonne idée.

En plus dans l'enceinte ouaté des CPC, y aura pas de risques pour les gens qui découvrent*, donc ça pourrait être d'autant plus chouette et inciter d'autant les gens à découvrir.



Spoiler Alert! 


* en fait, c'est tout l'inverse, les moqueries seront légions mais faut bien attirer le chaland.

----------


## gnouman

euh Maxi je crois que tu te réjouie un peu vite au vue de : ceci n'est pas un vidéo de poneyZ!!!

----------


## Ananas

Si je comprend bien, on va pouvoir completement designer l'architecture de nos arenes.

C'est une idee foutrement bandante, pour autant que les prix en gemmes restent corrects

----------


## Maximelene

> Si je comprend bien, on va pouvoir completement designer l'architecture de nos arenes.


Non non, ça concerne juste les options de gameplay (nombre de joueurs, respawn, etc...)  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

Si on peut virer complétement l'intégralité des points de capture et le transformer en ce que ça aurait toujours dû être (à savoir du fight, et non pas "j'évite le combat pour marquer plus de points"), je signe direct.
Avec des euros pour avoir des gemmes, même.

----------


## Maximelene

> Si on peut virer complétement l'intégralité des points de capture et le transformer en ce que ça aurait toujours dû être (à savoir du fight, et non pas "j'évite le combat pour marquer plus de points"), je signe direct.


Ca m'étonnerait qu'on puisse faire ça  ::P: 

Après, je trouve qu'un sPvP limité à des escarmouches serait vraiment inintéressant.

----------


## meiKo

Sans points de capture ça risque d'encore plus pousser à jouer en blob en sPvP ^^ perso quand je vois des incs de 4+ joueurs sur un point en même temps j'ai envie de le dire "go zerg en WvW!" -_-

----------


## Vaaahn

nuff said

----------


## Maximelene

> Zepo voulait certainement parler d'une possibilité d'enlever tous les composants points/flag ou autres pour se retrouver, après paramétrages, à du pur teamdeathmatch.


Oui, merci, on avait parfaitement compris, et répondu en conséquence  ::):

----------


## meiKo

> Oui, merci, on avait parfaitement compris, et répondu en conséquence


En effet  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

Euh... Du "blob" en 4vs4 ou 5vs5 ?

Keuhaaaa ?

Non non, une bonne vieille arène aléatoire. Ou arène d'équipe. De l'adrénaline en intraveineuse. Du nerveux, du fight, de l'optimisation. Du bonheur. 

Là au moins les concepts de CD & toutes la moitié des compétences que personne n'utilise auraient du sens.

----------


## Maximelene

Mouais, je suis pas sûr que voir 10 joueurs se jeter dans le tas et spammer leurs AoE soit en quoi que ce soit plus intéressant que des modes obligeant à s'organiser un minimum pour remplir des objectifs particuliers. Le PvP, ce n'est pas que le combat direct, tu devrais le savoir en tant que joueur RvR  :;): 

Enfin perso, si un tel mode existait, je n'y jouerais pas.

----------


## meiKo

Du 5v5 voir moins en deathmatch pourquoi pas. Ca pousserai à penser TeamBuild et donc oui ça pourrait être vraiment intéressant.
J'imagine un groupe full random contre une team... déjà qu'en tournois classique c'est pas facile contre une team là ça serait encore plus dure à mon avis ^^ mais si ça pousse les gens à former des équipes et à s'améliorer tant mieux.

----------


## dragou

Ce qui est justement intéressant dans ce Spvp, c'est l'anticipation des mouvements des ennemis et trouver la synergie dans le groupe en sachant qui roam, qui tank etc, et a quel moment.

Le Spvp c'est tout sauf du bête deathmatch sans aucun intérêt...

L'optimisation dans le Spvp, c'est le placement et la cohésion (et aussi savoir gagner ses 1v1 bien entendu)

----------


## Maderone

Ça n'empêche pas certains joueurs de rechercher autre chose hein.

----------


## dragou

> Ça n'empêche pas certains joueurs de rechercher autre chose hein.


Totalement d'accord, mais qu'on ne parle pas d'optimisation alors  ::P: 
(sauf si le but recherché est de savoir comment réagir en 1v1 contre tel ou tel build ^^)

----------


## Carac

Il y a quand même une nette différence entre le pvp de gw1 (où certaines arènes étaient du death match) et le pvp de gw2, ce qui rendrait à mon avis impossible le deathmatch sur gw2.

- déjà la différence de build : sur gw1 il n'y avait pas de limitation au niveau des compétences utilisées ce qui permettait une variation de builds démentielles. Alors oui il y a les points d'aptitude et le stuff qui vont changer du tout au tout, mais à mon avis on va avoir du mal à se retrouver avec les mêmes archétypes (encore que ça peut se tenter, 4 rôdeurs full zerk + un ele/gardien support...)

- les esquives : dans l'idée que l'on aie des équipes full spike (par exemple) comme cela existait sur gw1, les ennemis peuvent très facilement esquiver les spikes et donc réduire à néant la stratégie d'équipe

- la mort et la résurrection : ressusciter quelqu'un à terre en pvp c'est parfois compliqué et contre une équipe de joueurs ça sera à mon avis très compliqué. quand un mec va mourrir tout le monde va se mettre autour de lui et balancer ses bumps pour empêcher l'équipe adverse de le ressusciter, et une fois le joueur mort de chez mort c'est même pas la peine d'essayer de le relever, ça passe déjà pas toujours contre l'ia, alors des joueurs.... alors que sur gw1 on avait des sceaux de rez + un hardrez, ce qui facilitait grandement la tâche

En terme de richesse du gameplay à mon avis les arènes deathmatch sont très peu intéressantes sur gw2, alors peut-être que pondre une carte avec des objectifs moins présent et laissant plus de temps au combat est possible, mais si ils virent les objectifs, le mode de jeu sera utilisé pendant 1 semaine et après les gens se rendront compte que c'est pas superfun.

----------


## Maximelene

Voilà, c'est surtout que Guild Wars 2 est très loin de se prêter à ce type de jeu  :;):

----------


## meiKo

Une fois les arènes perso dispo rien ne nous empêche de tester un TeamDeathMatch, il suffit de ne pas cap les points... Ca se trouve cela peut être très sympa. A mon avis avec un bon build tu peux faire la différence. Concernant les rez en particulier, il suffit de voir des bonnes teams en tournois... Tu par ex l'elem qui lance sa tempête par dessus son équipier à terre pendant qu'un autre le rez tranquillou par ex

----------


## Hem

> - la mort et la résurrection : ressusciter quelqu'un à terre en pvp c'est parfois compliqué et contre une équipe de joueurs ça sera à mon avis très compliqué. quand un mec va mourrir tout le monde va se mettre autour de lui et balancer ses bumps pour empêcher l'équipe adverse de le ressusciter, et une fois le joueur mort de chez mort c'est même pas la peine d'essayer de le relever, ça passe déjà pas toujours contre l'ia, alors des joueurs.... alors que sur gw1 on avait des sceaux de rez + un hardrez, ce qui facilitait grandement la tâche


Je comprend pas trop ce passage, si un mec est à terre c'est normal qu'on fasse tout pour le laisser à terre ou le finir. Cette feature de mise au tapis est déjà bien assez aberrante en pvp pour en plus rendre la résurrection systématique.

----------


## Rikimaru

> Je comprend pas trop ce passage, si un mec est à terre c'est normal qu'on fasse tout pour le laisser à terre ou le finir. Cette feature de mise au tapis est déjà bien assez aberrante en pvp pour en plus rendre la résurrection systématique.


+1 c'est la pire idée dans le monde du pvp tout MMO confondu, @ dragou comment parler de placement et de cohésions sans body block la base des strats de placement et de cohésion de Guild Wars comment oses-tu parler de ça ? sur cette merde le spvp de gw2.

----------


## Carac

> Je comprend pas trop ce passage, si un mec est à terre c'est normal qu'on fasse tout pour le laisser à terre ou le finir. Cette feature de mise au tapis est déjà bien assez aberrante en pvp pour en plus rendre la résurrection systématique.


Oui mais justement c'est ça la différence. Tuer les joueurs est plus compliqué et à la fois plus simple. Avec la mise à terre dans des matchs à mort ça va être la course au premier qui bump les autres. Tandis que sur gw 1 c'était plus équilibré dans le sens où il y avait des rez plus faciles mais à la fois plus durs (le rez venait le plus souvent du sceau de résurrection qui se désactivait une fois utilisé).

Quoiqu'il en soit je trouve que le gameplay plus dynamique de gw2 ne se prête pas au deathmatch comme on a pu le voir dans le premier opus.

P.S : Rikimaru je ne comprend rien à ce que tu veux dire.

----------


## dragou

> +1 c'est la pire idée dans le monde du pvp tout MMO confondu, @ dragou comment parler de placement et de cohésions sans body block la base des strats de placement et de cohésion de Guild Wars comment oses-tu parler de ça ? sur cette merde le spvp de gw2.


C'est sur que devoir être placé au pixel prêt et devoir faire son /stuck en boucle c'était génial....

Si tu parle du placement backline frontline etc, la je te rejoins, mais c'est normal que ça ai disparu vu qu'il n'y a pas la trinité. Sur gw1 il y avait un placement précis à adopter sur le bon pixel.

Le Spvp de gw2 a énormément de défauts, mais il n'en reste pas moins dynamique et le placement joue un rôle prédondérant.
On peut par exemple imaginer un bump quand on est sur le treb sur khylo, le fait de réussir à faire sortir un mesmer de la zone de cap permettant de detag. Regarder pour ne pas se trouver dans le close dans les grosses mélées.
Rajoutes à ca les wall gardiens, les pièges nécro/rodeur et d'autres. Ce sont ces "détails" qui font souvent gagner un match
(autre exemple mais cette fois-ci négatif selon moi : le toit du clocher sur khylo permettant à un distance de shoot sans que l'opposant n'ayant que des armes de corps à corps ne puisse répondre...)

----------


## Rikimaru

> C'est sur que devoir être placé au pixel prêt et devoir faire son /stuck en boucle c'était génial....
> 
> Si tu parle du placement backline frontline etc, la je te rejoins, mais c'est normal que ça ai disparu vu qu'il n'y a pas la trinité. Sur gw1 il y avait un placement précis à adopter sur le bon pixel.
> 
> Le Spvp de gw2 a énormément de défauts, mais il n'en reste pas moins dynamique et le placement joue un rôle prédondérant.
> On peut par exemple imaginer un bump quand on est sur le treb sur khylo, le fait de réussir à faire sortir un mesmer de la zone de cap permettant de detag. Regarder pour ne pas se trouver dans le close dans les grosses mélées.
> Rajoutes à ca les wall gardiens, les pièges nécro/rodeur et d'autres. Ce sont ces "détails" qui font souvent gagner un match
> (autre exemple mais cette fois-ci négatif selon moi : le toit du clocher sur khylo permettant à un distance de shoot sans que l'opposant n'ayant que des armes de corps à corps ne puisse répondre...)


Je doute que la trinité est la raison de cette disparition, mais bon c'est trop tard pour le spvp je me rappelle plus de l'article ils ont avoués qu'ils ont bien merdé sur le spvp.
A mes yeux la seule et unique solution c'est de sortir gw2 façon league of legend donc gratuitement avec accès seulement au brume.

----------


## dragou

> Je doute que la trinité est la raison de cette disparition, mais bon c'est trop tard pour le spvp je me rappelle plus de l'article ils ont avoués qu'ils ont bien merdé sur le spvp.
> A mes yeux la seule et unique solution c'est de sortir gw2 façon league of legend donc gratuitement avec accès seulement au brume.


Ou bien d'enfin sortir du vrai contenu pvp ^^

----------


## Maximelene

> +1 c'est la pire idée dans le monde du pvp tout MMO confondu, @ dragou comment parler de placement et de cohésions sans body block la base des strats de placement et de cohésion de Guild Wars comment oses-tu parler de ça ? sur cette merde le spvp de gw2.


C'est particulièrement simpliste de croire que le placement et la cohésion deviennent inexistants sous prétexte qu'il n'y a plus de body block.

Au passage, évite de devenir agressif, s'il te plaît  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

> Mouais, je suis pas sûr que voir 10 joueurs se jeter dans le tas et spammer leurs AoE soit en quoi que ce soit plus intéressant que des modes obligeant à s'organiser un minimum pour remplir des objectifs particuliers. Le PvP, ce n'est pas que le combat direct, tu devrais le savoir en tant que joueur RvR


Ben... As-tu tâté du sPvP à l'heure actuelle ?

Parce que je ne plaisante pas quand je dis que pour jouer la gagne, c'est : 
1/ Courir en évitant le combat
2/ Attendre dans une zone le temps de la capture
3/ Go to 1/

Au-cun, strictement au-cun intérêt. 

Pour le reste, Dragou a répondu pour moi. Si tu réduis le PvP à de l'AoE "de masse", alors effectivement, ce n'est pas pour toi mais c'est dommage, je pense que tu loupes tout un pan des jeux. Après, l'adrénaline & la joie que procure une victoire sur le fil face à des mecs qui jouent bien (et toi qui jouent bien aussi, finement), ça se décris pas. Si un mec a jamais fait de snowboard, je serais bien en peine de lui expliquer le bonheur absolu de filer sur une pente de poudreuse.

----------


## Maximelene

Je fais du sPvP très régulièrement (je t'écris entre deux matchs là), en "random" et en tournoi. Et des gens qui évitent le combat, non seulement j'en vois très peu, mais tu peux le leur amener toi-même le combat.

Ensuite, non, je ne résume pas le PvP à de l'AoE de masse, mais c'est ce qu'il deviendra si tu retires les objectifs : aucune raison de se séparer, ou de faire quoi que ce soit d'autre que de foncer dans le tas. Tu auras juste 10 pécors les uns sur les autres, et la victoire ira à l'équipe avec le plus d'AoE.

----------


## Nessou

Le sPvP est nul car il y a juste aucun contenu => un seul mode de jeu dont la metagame est à chier.
La Domination à la CoD ça va deux secondes.
Ça me mal de le dire mais pour PvP BG un WoW est bien supérieur rien que car lui n'est pas vide de contenu.

----------


## Vroum

Penser qu'un matche à mort entre deux équipes récompensera forcément l'équipe avec le plus d'aoe, c'est tout aussi faux que de dire que le mode domination pousse à caper des zones vides en évitant le combat.  :tired: 

Une petite cure de sPvp *en tournoi* pour l'un et une soirée sur le ts Wl en gvg pour l'autre vous le prouverait rapidement.

----------


## Maximelene

Ouais du coup, si on pouvait revenir sur le sujet de base, ça serait pas mal. Parce que déjà qu'on avait dérivé, si ça doit devenir un sujet plein de "le sPvP c'est nul", c'est pas la peine.

----------


## Nessou

Le sujet de base, tu veux parler de cet ajout inutile ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

> Le sujet de base, tu veux parler de cet ajout inutile ?


Tu es libre de ne pas participer au sujet s'il ne t'intéresse pas.

----------


## Zepolak

> Je fais du sPvP très régulièrement (je t'écris entre deux matchs là), en "random" et en tournoi. Et des gens qui évitent le combat, non seulement j'en vois très peu, mais tu peux le leur amener toi-même le combat.


C'est fou qu'on puisse avoir des expériences si différentes...
En ce qui me concerne en tout cas, tout moment où je me suis permis de faire du combat plutôt que de la capture a été un moment où l'équipe a perdu de son avance, ou a accrû sa défaite. Il n'en a jamais été autrement.

Donc j'attends clairement de ce genre d'arènes une bien plus forte incitation au combat en lui-même, de préférence en groupe. Parce que solo, bon, c'est en régle couru d'avance en fonction des 2 classes/builds.

----------


## Maximelene

> Donc j'attends clairement de ce genre d'arènes une bien plus forte incitation au combat en lui-même, de préférence en groupe. Parce que solo, bon, c'est en régle couru d'avance en fonction des 2 classes/builds.


Sauf qu'il n'en sera rien : ce seront les mêmes cartes, donc les mêmes modes de jeu.

----------


## meiKo

Dans la méta actuel les combats hors des points sont inutiles sauf tu es sûr qu'il est le seul à aller sur le point que tu défends. Combien de fois je vois mes coéquipiers se battre en 2 points qu'on a pas -_- Les combats doivent se passer en prio sur les points afin de capte ou d'empêcher la capte.
Si tu veux des combats suffit de rester sur un point Zepo  :;):  en espérant que tu te prenes pas un blob héhé

----------


## dragou

Faisant du tournoi chaque jour et dans les rangs 20+ (du fait de mon rang, je ne vois presque plus jamais du niveau 10 etc), je peux vous dire que je vois de moins en moins de gens qui font du bête fight entre 2 points.
Par contre ce qui est très fréquent et très utile, c'est des mecs qui sont en scout devant le point qu'ils viennent de prendre et envoient du dps à distance avec cripple etc pour empêcher l'ennemi de revenir sur ce point. Maintenant libre choix à l'assaillant de faire ce qu'il veut, soit il est assez bête et essaye de tuer l'adversaire, soit il balance ses esquives etc et essaye de cap le point.

Je vois également que les combats deviennent bien meilleurs avec l'augmentation des niveaux (je parle toujours uniquement tournois) et ça devient intéressant même en pick-up.


Si vous voulez une bonne expérience spvp, arrêtez le hot join, le 8v8 n'est pas adapté aux cartes, c'est toujours du gros foutoir et remplis de noobs.
Essayez également d'adapter vos stratégies selon la map du jour et selon la compo pick-up que vous avez (ex: je joue war, si je vois que des ingés/guardian etc, je vais prendre le rôle du roaming, si je vois des thiefs, je sais qu'ils le feront)

----------


## Nessou

Le hot join 8v8, mais il nous prend pour des fous.  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

En spvp, je joue généralement tank sur un point. Du coup, même si y a parfois des périodes de creux, ça permet en général de faire des beaux fights en 1v1 ou 2v1, et je bouge pas même si ça implique que je vais claquer sur le-dit point.

Après tout, tant que j'occupe deux mecs tout en les empêchant de cap, c'est toujours ça de gagné pour l'équipe  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

> Après tout, tant que j'occupe deux mecs tout en les empêchant de cap, c'est toujours ça de gagné pour l'équipe


Je fais pareil de temps en temps (oui, avec mon rôdeur, oui oui !).

----------


## Bartinoob

Ça marche même en ingé. C'est d'ailleurs violemment efficace avec les bombes : si les vilains veulent capper, ils se mangent bombe sur bombe, c'est assez fun, surtout pour moi  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Si tu veux des combats suffit de rester sur un point Zepo  en espérant que tu te prenes pas un blob héhé


Je veux le beurre et l'argent du beurre : je veux des combats et je veux aussi gagner. 
J'avais la sensation que rester sur un  seul point était innefficace, mais soit, je m'y forcerais et on verra ; c'est peut-être finalement la clé du succès. Qui ne tente rien n'a que dalle.

----------


## dragou

> Je veux le beurre et l'argent du beurre : je veux des combats et je veux aussi gagner. 
> J'avais la sensation que rester sur un  seul point était innefficace, mais soit, je m'y forcerais et on verra ; c'est peut-être finalement la clé du succès. Qui ne tente rien n'a que dalle.


Tout dépend, si tu as une forte mobilité tu peux faire le roaming et ainsi c'est toi l'assaillant qui essaye de cap le point pendant que l'autre le défend.

----------


## Maximelene

Up du topic !

Les arènes personnalisées seront disponibles pour tous dès mardi prochain. Puisque ça semble intéresser assez de canards, j'ai consulté les autres animateurs cocnernant l'ouverture de cette Arène.

Et si ça se fait (ce dont je ne doute pas), attendez vous bien vite à un tournoi pour déterminer le plus roxxor d'entre nous, et à une soirée baskets, mode "testons ce build de merde contre 3 gardiens optimisés !".

*Rappel :* au cas où ça ne serait pas évident, le coût pour la création de cette arène serait prélevé dans la banque de guilde (qui contient actuellement un peu plus de 200po).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Yavait pas une partie destinée à payer des tomes pour des animateurs ?  ::o: 
Sinon je trouve que c'est une très bonne idée !
Il me tarde de tâter du combat dans un arène PvP canardesque ! 
(Il me tarde aussi de jouer tout court à GW2 mais chut  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Maximelene

Le premier tournoi sPvP Canard se déroulera le 1er juillet (dans une semaine). Plus d'infos ici, et inscriptions en PM  :;):

----------


## NayeDjel

Ces arènes persos vont peut être bien me faire revenir sur le jeu  ::o: 
Faire du 5v5 (ou plus) entre canards ca envoie du rêve.

Concrètement le financement de ces arènes fonctionne comment ? Si c'est du cash je peux en déposer dans le coffre ca ne me dérange pas du tout de financer un serveur  ::):

----------


## Maximelene

Ça passe par les gemmes, avec une première activation donnant 30 jours, puis un renouvellement par palier de 24h, n'importe qui pouvent donner un peu.

On ne connait pas encore les tarifs, par contre. Je mettrai ce post à jour mercredi matin avec ces infos  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

Concrétement ça se passe comment pour les tournois ?

Si je comprends bien, tu créés une arène, elles est comme les autres, à ceci près que tu peux en définir les caractéristiques et que tu mets un mot de passe pour qu'elle ne soit accessible qu'aux initiés ?

(Bien dommage que le premier event tombe un lundi, mais bon, c'était chaud de faire tenir le tout dans un mois)

----------


## Maximelene

C'est bien ça.  :;): 

Et en fonction du nombre d'inscrits, je ferais soit en sorte que chacun se rencontre (y'a assez de place pour pas mal de combats simultanés), soit je ferais des poules.

Inscrivez vous, d'ailleurs, j'ai presque personne là !  ::o:

----------


## dragou

> C'est bien ça. 
> 
> Et en fonction du nombre d'inscrits, je ferais soit en sorte que chacun se rencontre (y'a assez de place pour pas mal de combats simultanés), soit je ferais des poules.
> 
> Inscrivez vous, d'ailleurs, j'ai presque personne là !


Les classes n'étant pas équilibrées je n'adhère pas à ce genre de tournoi (un guerrier tombe contre un gardien => merci au revoir le guerrier / un thief tombe contre un nécro => etc etc).

Perso ce qui m'aurais plu c'est des poules par classes, ça ça permet un vrai challenge

----------


## meiKo

Avec le nouveau patch bien des choses vont changer Dragou. De plus, ce que tu dis n'es pas vraiment correct, cela dépend des joueurs.
Maxi compte essayer de faire tout le monde se rencontrer. Donc tout le monde aura l’occasion d'affronter chaque classe (ou presque).
Enfin, c'est pour rigoler entre canard que c'est prévu... c'est sûr que certain joue plus que d'autre en sPvP mais la majorité des canards ni joue pas beaucoup je pense.
En ce qui concerne les pools par classe on ne sera pas assez nombreux pour faire cela je pense.

----------


## purEcontact

Je vais me mettre avec drag, on va tous vous péter !

----------


## meiKo

C'est du 1vs1 héhé ! De tout façon c'est un rôdeur qui va gagner  ::ninja::

----------


## dragou

> Avec le nouveau patch bien des choses vont changer Dragou. De plus, ce que tu dis n'es pas vraiment correct, cela dépend des joueurs.
> Maxi compte essayer de faire tout le monde se rencontrer. Donc tout le monde aura l’occasion d'affronter chaque classe (ou presque).
> Enfin, c'est pour rigoler entre canard que c'est prévu... c'est sûr que certain joue plus que d'autre en sPvP mais la majorité des canards ni joue pas beaucoup je pense.
> En ce qui concerne les pools par classe on ne sera pas assez nombreux pour faire cela je pense.


D'accord avec toi meiko, ils vont essayer de rééquilibrer un peu les choses mais il y a de tels disproportions dans les classes que je ne doute pas un seul instant que les disproportions vont rester.
Jpeux te donner une liste presque infinie de builds que le guerrier ne saura jamais battre par manque de compétitivité en 1v1 (si on parle team play c'est autre chose ^^).
Ce que j'aurais imaginer c'est des poules à 3-4 classes dans la même metha, mais c'est bien trop le bordel à organiser, je conçois...

Le prob avec ce genre de truc, c'est que si vous aimez jouer la gagne vous ne prendrez d'office pas de guerrier ou de thief sauf si vous jouer just for fun....

et pure, la on parle du tn 1v1, mais pour celui en équipe je suis ok ^^


edit : ha oui, vous comptez appliquer quelles règles en cas de match nul? Car on va surement avoir des duels orienté très tanky et donc sans vainqueur.. Pour éviter ça je pense qu'une défaite pour les 2 participants est la meilleure chose à faire (avec timer etc)

----------


## Maximelene

Pensez à vous inscrire pour le 1v1, je peux pas prépaer si vous ne vous inscrivez pas (et y'a pas beaucoup d'inscrits encore  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## purEcontact

Le truc aussi, c'est que les maps sont pas faites pour le 1vs1.

----------


## meiKo

Il manque quoi pour faire du 1vs1? Hormis la portée (ce qui favorise légèrement les CaC) je ne vois pas. Même en séparant la map en 3-5, il y a du dénivelé, du plat, des endroits où se protéger des projectiles.

----------


## purEcontact

C'est pas ce qu'il manque, c'est ce qu'il y a en trop (les zones à défendre).

----------


## meiKo

Ah! Mais de ce que j'ai compris on va s'en moquer des zones! il y aura plusieurs 1vs1 en même temps sur la map quand tu as fini tes n duels contre le même gars tu changes d'adversaires... Enfin c'est ce que j'ai compris et que j'avais en tête.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est ça. Du coup, je ne vois pas le soucis des zones.

----------


## purEcontact

Ça va finir en super smash bros.
Je vais pas tenter le diable.

----------


## Maximelene

T'es pas joueur.

----------


## Maximelene

L'arène CPC est ouverte. Pour la trouvez, tapez "Insert Coinz" dans le filtre. Réglages plus ou moins de base, du coup ce serveur compte pour vos stats (succès, gloire, rang, etc...).

Je ferai un point un peu plus détaillé demain sur son fonctionnement  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

Premier post à jour. N'hésitez pas à vous retrouver dans l'arène pour faire vos quotidiennes facilement, c'est tout à fait possible  :;): 

On peut aussi s'y "dueller", évidemment  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

720 gemmes par mois... C'est juste abusé ^^

----------


## Maximelene

Ça ne me paraît pas si excessif personnellement. Au final, ça ne fait même pas 25po, ça permet d'éviter de voir 50 000 arènes vides, et ça leur assure un peu de rentrée d'argent (puisque ça demande quand même un peu de ressources serveur).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Bon, je crois qu'on va pouvoir faire des collectes auprès des canards volontaires.
Mais tout de même, cela m'inquiète.
Des gemmes contre le maintien d'une arène.
Et s'ils nous font le même coup pour les halls de guilde ?
Troquer le maintien de l'arène contre des points d'influence ou des trucs collectés avec les dernières missions de guilde m'aurait paru plus logique ...

----------


## purEcontact

> Troquer le maintien de l'arène contre des points d'influence ou des trucs collectés avec les dernières missions de guilde m'aurait paru plus logique ...


Holà !
Soit tu t'avances beaucoup, soit j'ai loupé le coche mais aux dernières nouvelles, max a pris une arène parce qu'il en avait besoin pour le mois de juillet (et uniquement le mois de juillet).

----------


## Maximelene

Date du premier message : 23 avril.  ::rolleyes:: 

L'arène, on l'a pris parce que ça intéressait des gens. Il n'a jamais été question qu'elle soit limitée à mon event de juillet. Et si je parle du renouvellement dans mon premier post, c'est bien parce qu'on compte la renouveler.




> Troquer le maintien de l'arène contre des points d'influence ou des trucs collectés avec les dernières missions de guilde m'aurait paru plus logique ...


Pas du tout. les points d'influence, ça nécessite une guilde, ça empêche un joueur seul ou un petit groupe de le faire. Les récompenses des missions de guilde, idem, mais en plus ça obligé à faire du PvE pour financer le PvP.

Rappelons que le PvP est entièrement séparé du reste du jeu. 100% indépendant.

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense qu'on peut discuter de l'intérêt du maintien de l'arène MAIS je pense qu'on devrait le faire après avoir testé deux ou trois mois.

Je pense que ça rentre dans l'utilisation que les animateurs CPC font des sous que vous mettez collectivement dans le coffre, et je pense que vous pouvez tous émettre un avis sur l'utilisation qu'on en fait. Néanmoins, je pense que c'est une "bonne" utilisation, et je ne le pense pas à titre personnel (je ne suis pas certain de l'utiliser) mais "pour la guilde". Maintenant, il est possible que je me plante, et les autres animateurs aussi.

Néamoins, je suggère de la renouveler, avec les sous de la guilde, sur 2-3 mois et de discuter de sa pertinence et de son utilisation par les canards après ça. Ça me paraît raisonnable comme usage des sous de la guilde.

Je suis persuadé qu'on manque actuellement des billes pour juger de la pertinence sur le long terme, sans avoir tester, sans avoir essayé.

----------


## Maximelene

Tout à fait d'accord  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

Reste à voir si ça intéresse vraiment beaucoup de joueurs.
A titre personnel, j'aime bien faire du sPvP de temps en temps (à peine rank 10 donc bon...) *mais* quand je joue, je fais du tournoi gratuit, rarement du "FFA".
Voyez ça "entre vous" (parce que ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre finalement) *mais* je suppose que l'ouvrir une fois par semaine pour un event CPC peut être amplement suffisant.

Après, il faut aussi voir que les joueurs sPvP sont pas vraiment ceux qui se pointent souvent sur le forum.
(Edit => Sous entendu : "il ne faut pas attendre après eux pour donner leur avis ici" et non "ils viennent pas sur le forum donc ils ont rien à dire".
Je précise et j'anticipe le drama.).

----------


## dragou

Perso je trouve que c'est un bon truc, mais reste à voir si c'est vraiment utile.
Si on veut des bastons 1v1 c'est pas les serveurs qui vont manquer....

De mon coté, je fais uniquement du Tn en spvp...

----------


## Maximelene

> Voyez ça "entre vous" (parce que ça m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre finalement) *mais* je suppose que l'ouvrir une fois par semaine pour un event CPC peut être amplement suffisant.


On ne peut pas "l'ouvrir une fois par semaine". Une fois le délai terminé, elle ferme, et ça coûte 1600 gemmes de la rouvrir (avec un mois inclus). Si on veut l'avoir pour des events réguliers, il faut l'entretenir.

----------


## purEcontact

::sad:: 
C'est de la merde.

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est de la merde.


C'est clairement fait pour sucer des thunasses. Donc, ouais, faudrait en débattre sereinement, et/ou poser la question en jeu aux gens sur le chan guilde.

Si y a quelqu'un qui se sent de l'animer, on peut aussi le transformer en truc de mécénat en en faisant une arène "reconnue". Disons que y a des possibilités, mais tout dépend de celui ou celle qui prend l'initiative de se lancer dans un truc.

----------


## billybones

Mon avis, ça coûte vraiment trop cher pour ce que c'est. vraiment trop.

Pourquoi pas une arène Grand Cross, pour mutualiser le cout, histoire que l'entretien ne coûte plus rien à chaque guilde.

Mais avec une arène présentée comme ça, juste no way pour que je file un copec dans la pompe à gemmes.

----------


## Maderone

Je pense d'ailleurs qu'on devrait organiser une soirée par semaine pour le Spvp. Je n'y suis pas encore allé, mais ça m'étonnerait qu'il y ait tant de canard que ça en soirée. Se dire que "ce jour là y'a du spvp de prévu" ça motiverait peut être plus les gens à venir s'amuser entre canard.

----------


## Maximelene

A voir, mais on commence à manquer de soirées  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Bah oui mais bon, tant pis. Les canards vont devoir commencer à faire des choix vu qu'on peut pas rajouter de jour dans une semaine ^^

----------


## Maximelene

Je choisis de rajouter un jour dans le week end !  ::ninja::

----------


## Hem

Je vote pour Samedanche.

----------


## billybones

Ouai mais le Samedanche les magasins sont fermés. Je préfère le Vamedi !

----------


## Maximelene

Sauf que le vamedi est potentiellement un jour travaillé, ou au moins à demi travaillé. Pas cool quoi.

Un second jour avec les magasins fermés ne me dérangerait pas. Ça fait moins de monde dehors si tu veux aller te balader.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> L'arène, on l'a pris parce que ça intéressait des gens. Il n'a jamais été question qu'elle soit limitée à mon event de juillet. Et si je parle du renouvellement dans mon premier post, c'est bien parce qu'on compte la renouveler.


Je n'ai vu aucune demande ni sondage quelconque auparavant.
Donc si vous en avez discuter à 3 dans un canal, c'est pas suffisant pour justifier la prise d'une décision qui coûte un bras à la guilde.





> Je pense qu'on peut discuter de l'intérêt du maintien de l'arène MAIS je pense qu'on devrait le faire après avoir testé deux ou trois mois.
> 
> Je pense que ça rentre dans l'utilisation que les animateurs CPC font des sous que vous mettez collectivement dans le coffre, et je pense que vous pouvez tous émettre un avis sur l'utilisation qu'on en fait. Néanmoins, je pense que c'est une "bonne" utilisation, et je ne le pense pas à titre personnel (je ne suis pas certain de l'utiliser) mais "pour la guilde". Maintenant, il est possible que je me plante, et les autres animateurs aussi.
> 
> Néamoins, je suggère de la renouveler, avec les sous de la guilde, sur 2-3 mois et de discuter de sa pertinence et de son utilisation par les canards après ça. Ça me paraît raisonnable comme usage des sous de la guilde.
> 
> Je suis persuadé qu'on manque actuellement des billes pour juger de la pertinence sur le long terme, sans avoir tester, sans avoir essayé.


Je doute déjà l'utilité réelle de cette arène.
Le simple fait que 95% des gens qui font les events de guilde du dimanche le font uniquement parce qu'il y a une véritable récompense.

Contrairement à toi, je pense que le premier mois sera suffisant pour se rendre compte de l'intérêt réel de cette arène.
Mais je vois que y'a déjà eu 73 po consommé pour l'arène. (enfin je suppose 50po pour la création et 23po pour un mois de renouvellement)
Si le prix des gemmes continue son évolution, cela va juste devenir un gouffre financier.

Reste à savoir le nombre de joueur réellement intéressés par cette arène & actif.
C'est pas le tout de dire que ça nous intéresse si c'est pour ne jamais y foutre les pieds.
Et si ce nombre est significatif. (parce que si ça n'intéresse que 1% de la guilde...)

----------


## Maximelene

> Je n'ai vu aucune demande ni sondage quelconque auparavant.


En effet, il y a "juste" ce sujet qui a été créé afin de poser la questions *il y a deux mois*, et qui a amené son lot de réactions, majoritairement positives, ici, en jeu, ou sur Mumble.

Sujet sur lequel tu n'as pas posté avant aujourd'hui.




> Mais je vois que y'a déjà eu 73 po consommé pour l'arène. (enfin je suppose 50po pour la création et 23po pour un mois de renouvellement)


Moi je vois que tu ferais mieux de lire le premier post, histoire de voir qu'en plus de sa date reculée, il contient des infos sur le coût de l'arène qui t'éviteront de spéculer n'importe comment.




> Reste à savoir le nombre de joueur réellement intéressés par cette arène & actif.


C'est facile, il suffit d'aller dans les Brumes et de regarder. Hier, nous étions 8 dessus (et j'me suis fait démonter ma mouille sevère).

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> En effet, il y a "juste" ce sujet qui a été créé afin de poser la questions *il y a deux mois*, et qui a amené son lot de réactions, majoritairement positives, ici, en jeu, ou sur Mumble.
> 
> Sujet sur lequel tu n'as pas posté avant aujourd'hui.


Alors, concernant ce topic, il y a eu 21 intervenants dont au moins 3 ne font pas/plus parti de la guilde.
Sur ces 21 intervenants, seuls 5 semblent enthousiastes.
Sur ces mêmes 21 intervenants, je compte au moins 5 contre.





> Moi je vois que tu ferais mieux de lire le premier post, histoire de voir qu'en plus de sa date reculée, il contient des infos sur le coût de l'arène qui t'éviteront de spéculer n'importe comment.


Spéculer n'importe comment ?
Faudrait sortir de tes gros sabots.

1600 Gemmes pour la création.
~30 gemmes pour 1po.
480 Gemmes pour 20 jours supplémentaire (je cite tes chiffres) soit 720 gemmes par mois (à condition de prendre par pack de 20j)

- Premier mois 
1600 / 30 = 53,33 po
- Renouvellement 
720 / 30 = 24 po

Si j'avais sorti la valeurs de 73 po, c'est en considérant le montant que tu a prélevé dans la banque de guilde.






> C'est facile, il suffit d'aller dans les Brumes et de regarder. Hier, nous étions 8 dessus (et j'me suis fait démonter ma mouille sevère).


Je suis justement passé à au moins 5 reprises dans les brumes aujourd'hui, et je n'ai jamais vu personne dans l'arène. Bizarre.

----------


## Maximelene

Eh bien Tatsu, la prochaine fois que tu voudras t'opposer à un projet, tu pourras le faire avant qu'il ne soit fait, pas 4 jours après, en ignorant la moitié de ce que je dit, tout en spéculant sur des infos précisées dans le premier post. Là, c'est un peu tard.

Maintenant, on jugera de la fréquentation de l'arène sur la durée.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Écoute Tatsu, la prochaine fois que tu voudras t'opposer à un projet, tu pourras le faire avant qu'il ne soit fait, pas 4 jours après, en ignorant la moitié de ce que je dit, tout en spéculant sur des infos précisées dans le premier post. Là, c'est un peu tard.


Encore faudrait'il que le projet soit discuter publiquement, et pas entre 4 personnes.
Ton topic n'est en rien un projet, mais une décision unilatérale des 3 personnes pour de ce topic.

Il s'avère que ces 3 personnes sont également animateurs.
Je pense que les animateurs de la guilde ont perdu de vue l'esprit de la guilde à l'origine.
La guilde est une démocratie. Non pas une dictature. Les animateurs ne sont pas là pour faire ce qu'ils veulent et se foutre des avis des autres joueurs.

Il me semble qu'il avait été abordé la nécessité de faire un vote à chaque projet depuis l'histoire du buff karma.

De plus, si l'on suit le fil du topic. La seule chose visible est que tu as pris la décision seul de prendre l'arène avec les sous de la guilde.

Entre le moment ou tu indique que l'on prendra probablement une arène, et le moment ou tu poste l'information comme quoi tu as pris une arène, les seules interventions sont des questions.
Si l'on prend en compte ton projet "CANARD BRAWL !!!", on voit clairement que tu avais pris la décision et qu'elle n'était pas discutable.

Le 20, tu indique en restant sur une idée : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/78...=1#post6777395
Le 21, tu crée le topic Canard Brawl.

----------


## Maximelene

> Encore faudrait'il que le projet soit discuter publiquement, et pas entre 4 personnes.
> Ton topic n'est en rien un projet, mais une décision unilatérale des 3 personnes pour de ce topic.


C'est totalement faux. Tu te permet des accusations à l'aveugle en visant des personnes qui ne sont pas plus impliquées que d'autres, en refusant totalement de lire ou de comprendre ce que j'écrit. Je refuse d'entrer dans ce débat si tu ne prend même pas la peine de chercher à ne pas être complètement à côté de la plaque.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> C'est totalement faux. Tu te permet des accusations à l'aveugle en visant des personnes qui ne sont pas plus impliquées que d'autres, en refusant totalement de lire ou de comprendre ce que j'écrit. Je refuse d'entrer dans ce débat si tu ne prend même pas la peine de chercher à ne pas être complètement à côté de la plaque.


Ah, mais je te demande juste de me quote l'endroit que tu indique.
Puisque tu ce que tu semble savoir dire actuellement c'est :
- t'as tord
- c'est faux
Le seul qui justifie ses propos ici, c'est moi...

Quant au premier post et sa date reculé... Dernière modification par Maximelene ; 26/06/2013 à 12h56.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ah, mais je te demande juste de me quote l'endroit que tu indique.





> En effet, il y a "juste" ce sujet qui a été créé afin de poser la questions *il y a deux mois*, et qui a amené son lot de réactions, majoritairement positives, *ici, en jeu, ou sur Mumble*.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

En jeu, ou sur mumble, oui
Et la discussion que j'ai eu en jeu et sur mumble m'a donné tout l'inverse. 
Mais je ne m'appuis pas sur des informations non vérifiables.

----------


## Maximelene

C'est bien, en 10 minutes j'ai eu l'impression de me faire traiter de manipulateur borné, voire de dictateur, et maintenant de menteur.

Tu m'excuses, mais cette discussion a perdu le peu d'intérêt qu'elle avait. Si ce sujet t'intéressait, tu étais libre d'y participer plus tôt. Tu as eu 2 mois.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Encore une fois, tu justifie tes réponse par l'âge du topic.

Le topic a été crée y'a 2 mois. 
La première info utile sur l'arène comme le prix par exemple, date du 24/06.
Entre la création du topic et cette date, il n'y a globalement que des suppositions sur ce que sont les arènes...

Ensuite, je vais encore te quote : 



> Tu es libre de ne pas participer au sujet s'il ne t'intéresse pas.


Le sujet ne comportant aucune information intéressante, je n'ai pas pris la peine de participer au topic.
Avant de découvrir qu'une décision avait été prise sans concertation globale.

----------


## Hem

Ah mais je pensais que t’achèterais l'arène avec tes moyens Maximelene.
Du moins c'est ce que laissait sous-entendre ton premier post au sujet de l'arène.

----------


## billybones

Alors qu'un doodle c'est pas dur à faire.  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

Plus dur que de retirer des thunes de la banque de guilde.  ::ninja::

----------


## atavus

A titre de comparaison;Topic de la bannière de guilde.

On a eu des votes, des rappels en messages et sur chan de guilde.
Pour l'arène rien de tout çà, pas même une évocation le dimanche où près de 60 actifs sont présents.

Topic de la gestion des po .
Aucune mention du sPvP et d'un coût mensuel à fournir pour une arène. 

Là on se retrouve avec:
- le cout d'un arène de 70 po (ce qui représente près du tier de la fortune de guilde).
- un payement mensuel de 20 po(qui ne tiens pas compte de l'inflation des gemmes).
- Aucune idée du nombre de joueur réellement intéressé par une arène sPVP( et tenant compte du cout de l'entretien). 
- Aucune idée de comment on s'organise pour payer l'arène (don, mensualisation sur les membres, etc......)

Comme la dit Tatsu; cette décision est précipité entre la disponibilité des informations définitive sur les arènes et la subite existence de l'arène CPC.

----------


## Maximelene

> Ah mais je pensais que t’achèterais l'arène avec tes moyens Maximelene.





> *Rappel :* au cas où ça ne serait pas évident, le coût pour la création de cette arène serait prélevé dans la banque de guilde (qui contient actuellement un peu plus de 200po).


Et puis pourquoi j'aurais acheté l'arène avec mes moyens ? C'est une arène CPC que je propose, pas une arène Maximelene...


C'est marrant que tu linkes ce topic atavus, vu que la seule chose qu'il dit, et sur laquelle on s'est accordés, c'est que toute dépense de plus de 10po nécessite une entente de la part des animateurs. Ce qui est le cas ici. Il n'a jamais été demandé un sondage.  ::rolleyes:: 

De plus, la décision de renouveler l'arène n'a pas été prise. Il serait sympathique de votre part de lire les discussions postées sur ce sujet.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## atavus

> Et puis pourquoi j'aurais acheté l'arène avec mes moyens ? C'est une arène CPC que je propose, pas une arène Maximelene...
> 
> 
> C'est marrant que tu linkes ce topic atavus, vu que la seule chose qu'il dit, et sur laquelle on s'est accordés, c'est que toute dépense de plus de 10po nécessite une entente de la part des animateurs. Ce qui est le cas ici. Il n'a jamais été demandé un sondage. 
> 
> De plus, la décision de renouveler l'arène n'a pas été prise. Il serait sympathique de votre part de lire les discussions postées sur ce sujet.





> Date du premier message : 23 avril. 
> 
> L'arène, on l'a pris parce que ça intéressait des gens. Il n'a jamais été question qu'elle soit limitée à mon event de juillet. Et si je parle du renouvellement dans mon premier post, c'est bien parce *qu'on* compte la renouveler.


C'est qui on ?
Merci d'avoir éludé tout les autres points.

----------


## Maximelene

Ok, j'aurais du dire "on envisage", mais si tu avais lu le topic, et notamment le post de Zepo disant qu'on attendait de voir, tu aurais compris de toi-même.  ::rolleyes:: 




> Merci d'avoir éludé tout les autres points.


Quels autres points ? Tout ton post se résumait à "on était pas au courant". Pour rappel, j'en ai parlé dimanche dernier, mais c'est pas grave...

----------


## atavus

> C'est clairement fait pour sucer des thunasses. Donc, ouais, faudrait en débattre sereinement, et/ou poser la question en jeu aux gens sur le chan guilde.
> 
> Si y a quelqu'un qui se sent de l'animer, on peut aussi le transformer en truc de mécénat en en faisant une arène "reconnue". Disons que y a des possibilités, mais tout dépend de celui ou celle qui prend l'initiative de se lancer dans un truc.


Effectivement on a eu "on aura une arène CPC et paf 70 po en moins".
Tu as dû rater ce passage dans le message de zepo.

----------


## Maximelene

> Effectivement on a eu "on aura une arène CPC et paf 70 po en moins".


Bon sang, mais vous voulez pas lire avant de sortir des chiffres au hasard ?!




> Tu as dû rater ce passage dans le message de zepo.


Rater quoi, exactement ?

----------


## atavus

> Bon sang, mais vous voulez pas lire avant de sortir des chiffres au hasard ?!




Pas faute que tatsu l'ai linké.




> Rater quoi, exactement ?


Le fait de demander ?
Dimanche est le jour parfait avec près de 60 actifs dans la guilde pour ce type de question et tu ne l'as pas mis sur la table.
Puis tu fais le retrait 2/3 jours après.

----------


## Maximelene

Oui, alors déjà, ça ça fait 64po, pas 70, et tout n'est pas pour l'arène.




> Le coût de création d'une arène personnalisée est de 1600 gemmes. Ce prix inclut 1 mois "d'abonnement".


Pas faute de l'avoir écrit  ::rolleyes::

----------


## atavus

> Oui, alors déjà, ça ça fait 64po, pas 70, et tout n'est pas pour l'arène.


Okay, je suppose que le surplus de 20 po est pour le canard brawl, soit.

Ceci dit ce que j'essaye de te faire comprendre; c'est que concernant l'arène CPC il y'a au un gros manque de communication et de concertation au niveau de la guilde.
Les membres ont au final été très peu au courant.




> Quels autres points ? Tout ton post se résumait à "*on était pas au courant*". Pour rappel, j'en ai parlé dimanche dernier, mais c'est pas grave...


C'est bien le problème.

----------


## Maximelene

Les membres ont été peu au courant parce que j'ai fait en sorte qu'on aie l'arène dès la sortie, pour faire plaisir à ces mêmes gens, et qu'on a donc manqué d etemps. J'ai quand même fait en sorte de poster ici (en rappelant que ça viendrait de la banque de guilde...) et j'en ai parlé le dimanche soir.

 La prochaine fois je me casserai une jambe, ça me fera moins d'emmerdes.

----------


## atavus

> Les membres ont été peu au courant parce que j'ai fait en sorte qu'on aie l'arène dès la sortie, pour faire plaisir à ces mêmes gens, et qu'on a donc manqué d etemps. J'ai quand même fait en sorte de poster ici (en rappelant que ça viendrait de la banque de guilde...) et j'en ai parlé le dimanche soir.


C'est là qu'on a un désaccord: qui sont "ces gens" ?
Tu n'en as quasi pas parlé et ce topic fait vide.




> La prochaine fois je me casserai une jambe, ça me fera moins d'emmerdes.


T'es animateur, t'as les emmerdes. Pour une fois, je compatis sincèrement.

----------


## Maximelene

Les gens, c'est la guilde. Certains attendaient d'avoir accès à des arènes personnalisées, et ont été content de voir popper celle de CPC.

----------


## purEcontact

Moi, j'veux des noms pour savoir combien de stère je dois aller couper pour le bûcher.  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

> Ton topic n'est en rien un projet, mais une décision unilatérale des 3 personnes pour de ce topic.
> 
> Il s'avère que ces 3 personnes sont également animateurs.
> Je pense que les animateurs de la guilde ont perdu de vue l'esprit de la guilde à l'origine.
> La guilde est une démocratie. Non pas une dictature. Les animateurs ne sont pas là pour faire ce qu'ils veulent et se foutre des avis des autres joueurs.
> 
> Il me semble qu'il avait été abordé la nécessité de faire un vote à chaque projet depuis l'histoire du buff karma.


Va peut-être falloir arrêter les superlatifs et la dramatisation à outrance si tu veux faire passer ton message, Tatsu. 

La guilde n'est ni une démocratie ni une dictature, pour une super raison: c'est pas un gouvernement. Y'a pas de souveraineté, de poids des responsabilités ou de hiérarchie. Les animateurs sont pas des membres de l’exécutif, ils sont pas là pour prendre des décisions ou forcer quoique ce soit, mais uniquement pour prendre des initiatives afin de faire vivre la guilde avec les moyens dont ils disposent (coffre inclus) et résoudre les frictions lorsque c'est nécessaire. 
De même, on va pas s'emmerder à faire un vote à chaque fois qu'on fait un truc... La majorité des gens s'en contrefoutent et viennent pas sur GW2 pour participer au conseil général d'Eure-et-Loire. 
Ça, ça serait perdre l'esprit de la guilde.. 
Et ça n'empêche pas que "faire vivre la guilde", ça se fait forcément en demandant des avis et en regardant ce qui intéresse les gens. 

Ceux qui sont à l'origine du pognon qui dort dans le coffre de guilde depuis longtemps et dont on parle l'ont mit là pour participer à la vie de la guilde, ce à quoi tend la création d'une arène, et sachant parfaitement qui pourrait utiliser ces pièces d'or. 

Maintenant, si tu considères qu'il y a un truc à discuter, et c'est possible, tu peux le faire, mais certainement pas avec les termes que je quote.

----------


## purEcontact

Ah ouais mais là non quoi.
C'est parce que je t'ai dis sur steam que je trollais gentillement sachant que c'était maxi et pas charmide que tu l'envoi sur ce topic, maderone ?  ::ninja:: 
Bon sinon, on parle pas de récupérer 2 po par jour pour du RvR.
On parle de 50+ po récupéré un peu rapidement au gout de certains.

Le concept du "j'en parle peu, je fais et on discutera après", ça passe mal.

----------


## Charmide

> Ah ouais mais là non quoi.
> C'est parce que je t'ai dis sur steam que je trollais gentillement sachant que c'était maxi et pas charmide que tu l'envoi sur ce topic, maderone ? 
> Bon sinon, on parle pas de récupérer 2 po par jour pour du RvR.
> On parle de 50+ po récupéré un peu rapidement au gout de certains.
> 
> Le concept du "j'en parle peu, je fais et on discutera après", ça passe mal.


Euh.. J'ai besoin de personne pour lire un topic et c'est pas à toi que je répondais. 
Je vois pas d'où tu sors ton concept sinon.
Mais merci pour l'intervention.

----------


## purEcontact

De rien  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

> Bon sinon, on parle pas de récupérer 2 po par jour pour du RvR.
> On parle de 50+ po récupéré un peu rapidement au gout de certains.
> 
> Le concept du "j'en parle peu, je fais et on discutera après", ça passe mal.


Dois-je rappeler que le point sur lequel on s'était mis d'accord (toute dépense de plus de 10po), et que j'ai suivi à la lettre, il émanait de toi ?

Oui, effectivement, j'ai sorti une somme assez élevée. Et assez vite. Je l'ai fait parce que que je savais que d'ouvrir une arène PvP pour la guilde intéressait certaines personnes, suffisamment à mon avis (et, visiblement, selon l'avis des autres animateurs, même si je refuse d'engager leur parole) pour que ça en vaille la peine. Et je l'ai fait vite parce que je trouvais intéressant de l'avoir à la sortie du patch, plutôt que d'attendre inutilement.

Il ne m'est pas venu à l'esprit de proposer un sondage parce que, une fois encore, je suivais scrupuleusement la règle qui avait été établie. Et aussi parce que je trouvais enfin une utilité aux po stockés dans la banque de guilde, que personne n'utilise et qui y dorment depuis trop longtemps.

Et je trouve de toute façon "lourd" de faire un sondage pour chaque décision, surtout quand on voit l'état d'esprit des canards face au dernier sondage organisé (par moi-même, pour rappel, parce que l'organisateur du précédent ne voulait pas s'y relancer, demandez-vous pourquoi).

Comme le dit Charmide, mon seul et unique but était de faire vivre la guilde, et notamment son pan sPvP qui peine à vivoter. C'est bien à ça que sert normalement l'argent placé dans la banque, non ?

----------


## purEcontact

Holà !
Perso, je m'en contrefous de savoir comment est utilisé la thune de la banque de guilde puisque je n'y mets plus un sous depuis un moment.

Là où ça m'emmerde un peu, c'est la façon de faire.
Il aurait fallu -je pense- écrire de manière bien clair pour qu'un couillon comme moi même (ou tatsu  ::ninja::  ) puisse comprendre qu'à telle date, telle somme serai récupérée dans la banque de guilde pour telle raison.

Ça me rappel la façon de faire d'autres, pour un autre event dont je tairais le nom parce qu'on va encore me dire que je troll dessus qui s'était organisé entre eux pour bloquer un soir sans en faire part les autres CPC.

Ce qui est beau par contre, c'est que même avec le "How to" posté en signature, j'arrive quand même à pull Charmide  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Et puis pourquoi j'aurais acheté l'arène avec mes moyens ? C'est une arène CPC que je propose, pas une arène Maximelene...
> 
> 
> C'est marrant que tu linkes ce topic atavus, vu que la seule chose qu'il dit, et sur laquelle on s'est accordés, c'est que toute dépense de plus de 10po nécessite une entente de la part des animateurs. Ce qui est le cas ici. Il n'a jamais été demandé un sondage. 
> 
> De plus, la décision de renouveler l'arène n'a pas été prise. Il serait sympathique de votre part de lire les discussions postées sur ce sujet.


Je cite la page de la guilde : 



> Quant à la gestion de l'argent de la guilde, si la dépense à engager excède un montant raisonnable (que l'on fixera ici à 10 pièces d'or, mais qui sera susceptible d'évoluer en fonction de l'inflation), les animateurs se pencheront de façon collégiale sur le sujet, et impliqueront éventuellement (mais pas obligatoirement) la guilde dans le processus de décision, via ce forum, si cela s'avère pratique dans la situation.


Et maintenant, je cite une discussion avec Maderone hier soir ou j'ai abordé ce point :



> Moi : La charte actuelle dit que seul les animateurs votent pour des projets dépassants les 10po
> Moi : sauf que là, on suppose que vous avez voté durant votre réunion
> Maderone: pas du tout
> Moi : Ah, vous n'avez même pas voté ?
> Maderne : non, on a pas parlé de ça.
> Moi : La vision que j'ai du truc, c'est que c'est max qui a pris l'initiative parce qu'il était enthousiaste, sans vraiment se préoccuper de l'avis 'global'.
> Maderone : Bah, c'est un peu ce qui s'est passé pour Max, mais ça n'a nous a pas fait tilter les animateurs. D'ailleurs, le mail pour engager une somme de plus de 10po, il n'a pas été fait et c'est vrai que y'a pas eu débat sur le forum.

----------


## purEcontact

En fait. Tout ça, c'est la faute de maderone.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Je suis foutu maintenant, je vais me faire lyncher x)

----------


## Nessou

Plus besoin d'arène PvP les mecs, ce topic est parfait.

----------


## purEcontact

Je propose un doodle.

----------


## billybones

Je viens d'en discuter avec les gens de la guilde sur mumble, ils sont tous d'accord pour que je sois animateur et que l'on me paye un tome de commandeur avec l'argent de la guilde !

----------


## Zepolak

Coucou. On m'a modobellé ce post. C'est pas forcément l'heure idéale pour que remplisse mes activités de modérateur (  :tired:  ) donc ça m'arrangerait que vous vous preniez pas la tête.
(J'ai pas encore lu la dernière page)

----------


## purEcontact

Je viens de clore le doodle.

*A la question :*
Maderone est-il responsable de tout ?

*La réponse est sans appel :*
J'ai connu un mec de droite une fois, il avait 10 fois plus de classe.

Si jamais vous pensez que je bluff, faites un autre vote...

----------


## Maximelene

La tête de l'interface de gestion :

----------


## Caf

Bon je viens de découvrir le topac, et par la même occasion, l'information... Que des thunes soient piochées dans la banque pour "faire vivre la guilde" pas de problèmes, elles sont faites pour ça. Mais la ou je vais rejoindre Tatsu ou purE c'est que la vous avez fait preuve d'un gros manque de com... C'est pas aux canards d'aller chercher les infos à vos pieds, c'est à vous de faire de la bub sur ça. Quand tu anime tu fais ton possible pour faire passer l'infos et si ça t'emmerde de le faire tu reprends ton statut de simple membre pour laisser la place à d'autres.

La je suis désolé mais on sent très clairement que ça a été fait un peu en cercle restreint... Ça douille quand même une fortune pour un truc ou clairement personne ne va y aller, à moins d'en faire une soirée à thème...

Maderone quand il a orga sa soirée puzzle, a fait 50 fois plus de bruit que toi Maxi... En tout les cas, perso comptez pas sur moi pour balancer de la thune la dedans, surtout quand on te sert le truc par le fait accompli comme ça.. On est pas en train de parler de 1 ou 2 po pioché de temps en temps pour up les amélio en RvR ou pour payer les armes de sièges avec lesquelles on va faire joujou en groupe CPC, on parle de 70po dépensé d'un coup la.

Et si vous me sortez "c'est les animateurs qui décident, tu n'as rien à dire", alors la les gars vous prenez vraiment pas le bon chemin, de plus ça pue le vieux remake de l’emblème de guilde qui est ultra moche.  ::(: 

Pour résumer, l'idée est bonne, mais la manière de faire est à chier, ça n'a pas été décidé de façon assez collégiale (façon de faire à laquelle j'attache énormément d'importance) !

Edit : Mention spéciale au doodle de purE, c'est dommage, il n'y'a rien sur Charmide. >> http://www.doodle.com/78aurxp8r7pgrpcp#table  ::trollface::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Caf étant un poil dur de la feuille.
On va repréciser les coûts, encore une fois :

Création de l'arène : 1600 Gemmes = ~50po.
Prolongation : 720 Gemmes par mois = ~24po.

----------


## billybones

Pour ne plus troller, gros +1 avec Caf (sauf pour le logo de la guilde, que tu peux changer à volonté Caf s'il ne te plait pas).

Clairement, vous manquez de com' sur l'utilisation du trésor de guilde et c'est ça qui est le plus dommageable.
De plus pourquoi exclure volontairement la guilde dans les décisions ? Ca a très bien marché pour le logo de guilde, pourquoi cela ne marcherait plus ? Pour aller plus vite ? Vous pouvez constater que cela entraîne plus de dramas que de bien pour la guilde.

----------


## Maximelene

> ça pue le vieux remake de l'emblème de guilde qui est ultra moche.


Ça pue le remake d'un truc pour laquel 3 votes successifs, auxquels tu n'as pas participés, ont été organisés ?  ::rolleyes:: 

Vous êtes libres de faire comme Pure et de proposer des façons de faire, si celle-ci ne vous convient pas. Prenez néanmoins en compte le fait qu'un certain nombre d'animateurs ne se taperont pas à nouveau la corvée de faire un Doodle qui sera vu comme une perte de temps par un grand nombre de membres, et qui sera de toute façon contesté par des gens n'ayant pas pris la peine d'y participer (je pense à toi, Caf).




> Ca a très bien marché pour le logo de guilde


Ah oui, clairement. Ça a tellement bien marché que les 3 sondages effectués, qui ont été contestés pendant des semaines, ont été jetés à la poubelle pour une solution pansement pour laquelle personne n'avait votée. Efficace, en effet.  ::rolleyes:: 

Ou peut-être voulais-tu parler du premier sondage pour le logo de guilde, celui qui a amené les gens à râler, en parlant de tricherie notamment, pendant plusieurs mois avant que l'on lance celui dont je parle précédemment ?

C'est vrai que ça a super bien marché, tout ça. Ça vaudrait effectivement le coup de recommencer.

----------


## billybones

C'est pas une solution pansement, c'est une solution parfaite, qui plus est amusante et qui ne peut pas faire de drama.  :;):

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est pas une solution pansement, c'est une solution parfaite, qui plus est amusante et qui ne peut pas faire de drama.


Okay, admettons, et ? Ça ne change rien au fait que les sondages organisés (par moi-même, pour rappel) n'ont servi strictement à rien, et n'ont fait qu'amener du drama. Et que ces mêmes sondages, quand je les ai lancés, ont amené les gens à gueuler comme quoi c'était inutile, voire totalement débile. Et aujourd'hui, c'est devenu la méthode à suivre ?

Pire, c'est même la méthode recommandée par la personne qui a le plus creché dessus à l'époque ?  ::sad::

----------


## billybones

J'ai craché sur le doodle ? je veux bien que tu déterres le topic et que tu quotes.

__ 


Sinon sans méchanceté, et en toute franchise, je sais pas comment tu fais pour amener tant de drama autour de toi.

----------


## Maximelene

> J'ai craché sur le doodle ? je veux bien que tu déterres le topic et que tu quotes.


Je ne parle pas de toi  :;): 




> Sinon sans méchanceté, et en toute franchise, je sais pas comment tu fais pour amener tant de drama autour de toi.


Moi je sais, mais ce n'est pas le sujet.  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

T'es quand même assez relou, on est tout même assez nombreux pour te faire remarquer que la pub autour de ton projet a été plus que bâclée. Le problème il est surtout la, et (c'est mon avis) ce n'est pas parce-que des sous dorment, qu'il faut les balancer par la fenêtre... Ça aurait largement été beaucoup plus utile de les distribuer en lots pour les gagnants via des p'tit jeu organisé par la guilde, ou pour sponsoriser des tomes de commander par exemple, ou autres...

Mais la franchement, tout le monde sait très bien que personne ne va y foutre les pieds dans cette arène, à moins d'en faire une soirée à thème... Mais quand ? Nos soirées étant déjà bien remplis toute la semaine... bref..

----------


## Maximelene

> T'es quand même assez relou, on est tout même assez nombreux pour te faire remarquer que la pub autour de ton projet a été plus que bâclée.


Et toi tu es relou parce que tu ne comprends pas que je n'ai fait que suivre *à la lettre* les règles pour lesquelles la guilde s'est mise d'accord. Si vous vouliez un sondage à chaque décision, il fallait le demander. Ce que vous avez demandé, et que personne n'a contesté, c'est un accord systématique des animateurs. Accord qui a bien eu lieu (contrairement à ce que dit Maderone).

Quand au fait que "personne ne va y foutre les pieds", tu es gentil, mais tu n'es pas devin. Depuis mardi soir, je suis allé y jouer 3 fois, et il y avait à chaque fois entre 6 et 10 joueurs. Hier soir, nous étions 20, et tu avais l'air de tout sauf de t'y ennuyer. Le fait est qu'il est impossible de savoir quelle sera la fréquentation de l'arène sans s'y essayer, ce que nous faisons. Pour le reste, nous aviserons.

----------


## Caf

Et bien vous allez toujours pouvoir courir pour avoir des pého's dans le coffre, parce-que si le système il est maintenant comme ça, pas de problème mais ça sera sans mon appuis.

----------


## Maximelene

Libre à toi de faire ce choix. Libre à toi, aussi, de proposer de façon officielle un changement de l'organisation de la guilde. J'ai cru comprendre que vous aimiez les doodles.

Si tu pouvais par contre éviter de râler en juillet sur des méthodes mises en place en avril et que personne n'a contesté depuis...  :;):

----------


## Tygra

Pour une fois je suis du côté de Maxi (et c'est pas peu dire vu nos relations houleuses  ::trollface::  ).
Il fallait le faire. Alors certes ça a pas été fait dans les règles de l'art, mais bon ... on s'en fout. C'est pas comme si tout le reste était fait dans le respect de tout le monde.

Par contre pour le renouvellement il faudra en parler sérieusement.

----------


## billybones

Autant poser la question du financement tout de suite. Ca évitera d'être devant le fait accompli une fois de plus.

Sur une base de 25Po mensuel :
Si 100 membres donnent 25Pa par mois c'est tranquille. Mais, a t'on 100 membres intéressés par l'arène ?
Après avec une règle de 3 vous dira qu'il faut 1po pour 25 personnes par mois.

Tout ça indéxé sur l'inflation de la gemme (c'est 10% par mois ?)
Le prix deviendra indécent dans plus ou moins longtemps en fonction du nombre d'investisseurs, mais il deviendra forcément indécent si le fonctionnement reste le même.

Si vous avez une traçabilité des gens qui viennent sur l'arène, le plus simple serait de leur demander une PAF mensuelle.
Avec la philosophie, tu utilises, tu payes.

----------


## Caf

Quand je pense que Wave par exemple aimerait bien avoir un tome de commander et qu'on balance 53 po par la fenêtre parce-que c'est trop marrant de faire mumuse un soir dans une arène.  ::ninja:: 

Edit aussi : 53po soit.. c'est la même chose.

----------


## purEcontact

> Avec la philosophie, tu utilises, tu payes.

----------


## silence

C'était drôle quand Tatsu est venu taunt et que Maxi a sauté à pieds joints dans le drama. Ce le fut moins quand certains ont fait signe d'aigreur sur de vieilles questions déjà réglées. Ca ne l'est plus du tout quand des gens se mettent à penser de manière égoïste et refusent de participer à la vie de la guilde.
Nous avons toujours refusé le clivage et il n'y a aucune raison pour qu'un pan du gameplay saute sans que l'on fasse notre possible pour l'entretenir dans le cadre de la guilde. Surtout après les efforts qui ont pu être déployés pour faire survivre le Rvr ou l'argent dépensé en tomes Pve et events Pve.

Je ne vais pas développer plus parce que cela finirait en remarques nominatives et que je n'ai pas que ca à foutre que de rétablir les torts et de vous apprendre la vie en société. Ne me tentaient pas trop, je ne m'aimerai pas devoir me modobell moi même.

*Pour éviter un drama futur, la prolongation de l'arène doit être décidée avant un mois puisque celle ci doit se faire avant la fin du mois gratuit.*

----------


## Maximelene

La prolongation de l'arène fera l'objet de discussions de toute façon, puisque celles-ci pourront se faire en connaissance de cause, sans se baser sur du vent. Les gens auront eu l'occasion de s'y essayer, et d'en voir les avantages et inconvénients.

Si, par contre, des joueurs souhaitent participer d'eux-même à l'entretien de l'arène, ils peuvent le faire s'ils le souhaitent, sans avoir à engager la guilde. Tant que l'arène sera financée, je continuerai à m'en occuper  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

Sinon, on peut mettre en place des soirées PVE dédiées SPVP. Oui, dit comme ça, je sais que ça a l'air con  ::ninja:: 

Pour l'instant, on va dire que l'arène coûte 25 po par mois. On pourrait mettre en place, une fois par mois, une soirée donjon, où on va faire par exemple deux donjons de suite, et on verse un po de benef dans la banque après ça. 

On pourrait organiser ça en course comme on avait faire lors de l'event de Vaahn, histoire de motiver les troupes, et on pourrait même faire des donjons mal-aimés, histoire que ceux qui viennent gagnent quand même un chemin en explo pas fait, des tokens, etc. Si on a 5 groupes de 5, c'est parfait, c'est bouclé en une heure ou deux (pour les donjons les plus difficiles,  alors imaginez cita c1+c2).

Le principe, ce serait d'organiser ce type de soirée "collecte" une fois par mois, un peu comme vous avez apparemment fait à Orr pour payer les tomes de commandeur au début du jeu.

Est-ce que ça vous semble envisageable ?

----------


## silence

Je pense que cette idée, au demeurant excellente, pourrait être utilisée à toutes les sauces pour faire vivre la guilde et fournir des fonds de manière générale sans en passer par un principe de spécialité qui remettrait en cause l'idée d'une banque de guilde commune dont les fonds n'appartiennent plus au donneur.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Moi ça m'intéresse, j'espère qu'il y aura un event arène d'organisé car quand je regarde le screen de Maxi, je suis surpris de voir qu'il y aie autant d'arènes. J'en avais testé que deux à la release et j'étais vite resté fixé sur le 3W.

----------


## meiKo

Ben il y a un event en arene prévu ce soir normalement  ::ninja:: 
@Maxi c'est mort ou ça se fait toujours ce soir?

----------


## Maximelene

Ça se fait toujours. On sera en petit comité, mais on ne va pas se gêner pour se taper dessus malgré tout.  ::ninja::

----------


## Rikimaru

> Autant poser la question du financement tout de suite. Ca évitera d'être devant le fait accompli une fois de plus.
> 
> Sur une base de 25Po mensuel :
> Si 100 membres donnent 25Pa par mois c'est tranquille. Mais, a t'on 100 membres intéressés par l'arène ?
> Après avec une règle de 3 vous dira qu'il faut 1po pour 25 personnes par mois.
> 
> Tout ça indéxé sur l'inflation de la gemme (c'est 10% par mois ?)
> Le prix deviendra indécent dans plus ou moins longtemps en fonction du nombre d'investisseurs, mais il deviendra forcément indécent si le fonctionnement reste le même.
> 
> ...


PFFFFFFF je me suis étouffer de rire  :^_^:  c'est ça oui et paye nous des cash prizes aussi ça sera sympa merci ou pas.

----------


## Maximelene

L'arène expirant dans 4 jours, il est urgent de décider si elle sera renouvelée pour un mois.

Après une petite recherche, j'ai néanmoins lu qu'il y avait une période de grâce de deux semaines, une fois lraène désactivée, permettant de la réactiver. Il est donc peut être possible, en ajoutant 24h toutes les deux semaines, de la conserver "désactivée", en l'ayant sous la main pour organiser des events ou des soirées (un token de 24h coûte 30 gemmes, à ce prix on peut activer l'arène juste pour 1h de fun).

Le sondage suivant comporte donc 3 options :
- Un Non ferme : on ferme l'arène, merci, au revoir.
- Un Oui ferme : on renouvelle l'arène pour un mois complet.
- L'utilisation de la période de grâce, afin d'avoir l'arène sous la main en cas de besoin et/ou d'envie.

Note : il n'est pas garanti que la troisième méthode fonctionne, ou ne soit pas "nerfée" par Arena Net.

Le sondage !


Et si je peux me permettre une précision personnelle : voyez global. Il est évident qu'il n'y a pas une majorité de la guilde qui profite de cette arène. Ne pensez pas qu'à l'utilisation que vous en faites, mais à celle que la guilde peut en faire.  :;): 

*Clôture du sondage jeudi à 18h (il restera alors environ 3h au timer de l'arène).*

----------


## Zepolak

À mon avis, ça se défend si et seulement si on organise de temps en temps des sorties "farms de guilde" où on pourrait d'ailleurs optimiser l'idée de farm (genre 40 au même endroit, c'est pas optimisé  ::):  - mais c'est une sujet que je ne maîtrise pas) et où le bénéfice ou une partie du bénéfice finit dans le coffre de guilde.
Parce que l'arène est relativement chère en soi ; divisé par notre nombre de canard, c'est peu ; divisé par le nombre de canards qui donnent dans le coffre, c'est beaucoup  ::): 

Cette idée a été proposée par un autre canard, je la lui vole, mais elle me semble la condition pérenne pour avoir une telle aréne. Et une arène CPC, c'est quand même la classe !

----------


## meiKo

Si ça marche l'histoire de la période de grâce ça peut être intéressant. Il faut juste pensait à la renouveler toutes les 2 semaines  ::): 
Et rien n'empêcherait de l'ouvrir avant la date bimensuel pour organiser un event et de repartir de cette nouvelle date ensuite.

----------


## Caf

Pas assez de monde pour justifier 27po de dépense.

----------


## Zepolak

Après réflexion, j'ai voté oui. 
Pourquoi ?
Je me dis que si y a 26 autres personnes par mois qui veulent bien faire les mécènes (car c'est clairement de ça qu'il s'agit) pour avoir une arène au nom de CPC, c'est cool.
L'idée de la grâce est sympa, mais au final, je me dis qu'à l'échelle d'une grosse guilde comme CPC, on peut aussi poser nos couilles sur la table et puis voilà.

----------


## olih

Le soucis, ça reste toujours la gestion limitée à une personne mais ça on ne peut pas y faire grand chose  ::sad:: .
Putain, s'il avait fait des arènes de guilde (gérées à travers l'interface de guilde quoi et appartenant à la guilde), j'aurais moins rechigné.
Ce n'est pas un manque de confiance en Maxi, c'est surtout pour une question de souplesse d'administration.
(et ça serait aussi surement plus simple de l'entretenir financièrement).

----------


## Zepolak

J'avoue...  ::'(:

----------


## Maximelene

Effectivement, c'est le soucis, le système est assez mal foutu.  ::sad:: 

Pour l'entretien financier, par contre, pas besoin d'avoir de droits : n'importe qui peut acheter des tokens, et les utiliser pour prolonger l'arène de 24h.  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

> Et si je peux me permettre une précision personnelle : voyez global. Il est évident qu'il n'y a pas une majorité de la guilde qui profite de cette arène. Ne pensez pas qu'à l'utilisation que vous en faites, mais à celle que la guilde peut en faire.


Bah précision personnelle : voyez midi devant votre porte.
L'arène sPvP vous intéresse ? Oui / Non.
La 3ème option "Oui mais non", elle est un peu pourrave dans le sens où c'est pas un avis net et tranché.
Autant prendre une 3ème option "je sais pas", ça aura le même effet.

Personnellement, ça m'intéresse pas donc je vote Non.

Après, je vois le sondage comme ce qu'il est : un sondage pour aider les animateurs à prendre une décision.
Si ils estiment qu'il suffit de 10 personnes qui disent "Oui" pour maintenir l'arène active, alors l'argent nécessaire sera récupérer via la banque de guilde (qui est là pour ça, donc commencez pas à râler).

----------


## Bartinoob

> Bah précision personnelle : voyez midi devant votre porte.
> L'arène sPvP vous intéresse ? Oui / Non.
> La 3ème option "Oui mais non", elle est un peu pourrave dans le sens où c'est pas un avis net et tranché.
> Autant prendre une 3ème option "je sais pas", ça aura le même effet.


Non. Si ça fonctionne comme je l'ai compris, cette option permet de réactiver l'arène pour une soirée toutes les deux semaines, et de la garder active entre-temps à moindre coût. 

Et c'est exactement l'usage qu'on en a eu jusqu'à maintenant : soirées ponctuelles, gros délire, puis arène vide le reste du temps. C'est pour ça que cette option me semble assez bien adaptée pour l'instant.

----------


## meiKo

En gros l'option 3 revient à conserver l’arène (certes pas active tout le temps) pour 2po par mois au lieu de 27po.
Si elle n'est pas active tout le temps, elle est activable à n'importe quel moment pour faire un event ou autre.

----------


## Maximelene

> La 3ème option "Oui mais non", elle est un peu pourrave dans le sens où c'est pas un avis net et tranché.


C'est con, c'est pourtant toi qui me l'a soufflée, cette option de n'activer l'arène que pour un event particulier.  ::rolleyes:: 




> je suppose que l'ouvrir une fois par semaine pour un event CPC peut être amplement suffisant.

----------


## purEcontact

Dans ce cas, c'est le "oui" qui se justifie mal.
Hors event prévu, je vois mal les canards aller faire du sPvP dans l'arène.

----------


## meiKo

> Hors event prévu, je vois mal les canards aller faire du sPvP dans l'arène.


C'est déjà arrivé au moins une fois après les missions de guilde et une autre fois. Je ne joue pas souvent après 19h donc j'en ai peut être loupé  ::ninja::

----------


## Maximelene

Il y a régulièrement de petites sessions PvP improvisées dans l'arène. Parfois juste pour faire ses journalières (à la base), avant que ça devienne une foire d'empoigne qui se finisse en CPC contre le reste du monde.

CPC gagne toujours.  ::ninja:: 

Le "oui" n'est donc pas injustifié.

----------


## Myron

J'ai voté oui. Je pense qu'on peut se le permettre et qu'il ne tiens qu'a nous d'en profiter un peu plus.  ::): 
27Po par moi ne me semble pas excessif tant que cita c1 existe. ^^ (Et c'est un gros fauché permanent qui dit ça)

----------


## Maderone

Ouais enfin bon, il va devoir se lever tôt celui qui me fera farmer une soirée pour payer cette arène... 
Ca me dérangerait pas de peut être, de temps en temps y mettre un peu d'argent. Mais une solution comme Zepo l'a proposé, c'est non direct.

Au pire, pendant les missions de guilde on gagne tous 2 po, on demande à chacun de déposer 1po après ces missions, un fois par mois, ce qui représente deux events seulement. Si y'a un surplus, on s'en sert le mois suivant.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Moi ça ne me dérange pas de mettre 1po par mois dans la banque pour l'arène.
Si 26 autres personnes sont d'accord, ça clôt le débat  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

> Ouais enfin bon, il va devoir se lever tôt celui qui me fera farmer une soirée pour payer cette arène... 
> Ca me dérangerait pas de peut être, de temps en temps y mettre un peu d'argent. Mais une solution comme Zepo l'a proposé, c'est non direct.
> 
> Au pire, pendant les missions de guilde on gagne tous 2 po, on demande à chacun de déposer 1po après ces missions, un fois par mois, ce qui représente deux events seulement. Si y'a un surplus, on s'en sert le mois suivant.


Sur ce point, farm 1 po =/= farm une soirée. Ça correspond à une demi-heure de cita, voire 1h de creuset. Et ça ferait l'occase pour certains de débloquer maître du donjon sur des chemins de donjons peu parcourus (on va juste éviter arah c4 :x).

Pour le reste, je maintiens que garder l'arène active en permanence est inutile, ceux qui font du spvp régulièrement iront sur des serveurs normaux, et on ira probablement sur l'arène uniquement si on veut des règles à la con style fast respawn pour faire des events cpc.

----------


## Dka

Je pense pas que si l'arène n'est pas active les gens aurons le réflexe de l'activer pour un duel ou un événement, l'arène doit rester ouverte pour laisser ouvertes les possibilités d'utilisation de celles ci.
Les coûts d'entretiens sont raisonnables à l'échelle de la guilde et je pense que Zepolak a mis le doigt sur quelque chose : le mécénat.
Rendons honneur aux généreux donateurs (en première page de ce topic par exemple) et ceux ci serons plus nombreux nul besoin de créer quelque taxe ou impôt.

----------


## Maximelene

> Pour le reste, je maintiens que garder l'arène active en permanence est inutile, ceux qui font du spvp régulièrement iront sur des serveurs normaux, et on ira probablement sur l'arène uniquement si on veut des règles à la con style fast respawn pour faire des events cpc.


Pour moi c'est aussi la meilleure idée. Et si quelqu'un a envie d'utiliser l'arène, je peux la réactiver 24h pour l'occasion (je crois que la réactivation, par contre, ne peut être faite que par moi).

----------


## olih

Bof rendre honneur aux donateurs, c'est surfait.
Le simple fait de donner parce qu'on en a envie devrait suffire.



Spoiler Alert! 


Et normalement, drag est tenu moralement de mettre 100po dans la banque de guilde  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Bon bah c'est Drag qui paie sa tournée en nous offrant 4 mois d'arène, merci Drag  ::P:

----------


## purEcontact

Pour revenir à l'idée de farm 1 fois par mois pour la guilde : ça marchera pas.
Suffit de voir avec le farm d'orr : au bout de 2 semaines, il restait un quart de l'effectif initial.

Apres, on peut faire des events qui impliquent du farm sans que ce soit du farm pur et dur.
Apres tout, on a des chefs pour penser  ::ninja:: .

----------

